# Music Programs?



## Reviilo Kuro (Aug 15, 2013)

ok so I'd like to start mixing some music virtually and I have no clue really what to use, any advice?

The type of music being sort of Metal and/or Drum and Bass/dance/techno stuff


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 15, 2013)

This thread http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/133453-Digital-Audio-Workstations-which-one-do-you-use


----------



## Reviilo Kuro (Aug 15, 2013)

Raptros said:


> This thread http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/133453-Digital-Audio-Workstations-which-one-do-you-use



Thankye think i'll try out FL studio 10, there's too much weird stuff in 11


----------

